
Armstrong to Be Stripped of Tour Titles, Banned - LiveTheDream
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-08-23/lance-armstrong-to-be-stripped-of-7-tour-titles-banned-for-life
======
gexla
This is misleading and confusing. Armstrong mentioned in his statement that
(among other reasons) he quit fighting this because he believed the USADA
doesn't have the authority to strip his titles.

Here is a snippet I picked up.

"The agency can impose a lifetime ban and recommend Armstrong be stripped of
his titles. That would put the question in the hands of the International
Cycling Union, which has disputed USADA’s authority to pursue the
investigation and Tour de France officials, who have had a prickly
relationship with Armstrong over the years."

So, I believe that it's not a given that Armstrong will lose his titles, but
there's probably a much greater chance for that to happen than if the USADA
had not been able to make this recommendation.

------
zerostar07
How long has it been that sports are a race to be just ahead of banned
substances? Should we even care about sports anymore?

~~~
trhtrsh
Extreme performance is interesting. Should we even care about banned
substances anymore?

~~~
k3n
Actually an all-drug Olympics would be interesting!

[http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/update-all-
drug...](http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/update-all-drug-
olympics/1198068)

